# Freeze Dried Chicken????



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Just wondering if you guys know if this is ok to give to hedgies......Freeze Dried Chicken?? My mom saw it and thought it would be a good treat for Tails....all the ingredients say on it is 100% freeze dried chicken breast.......would this be alright???

Thanks!!!


----------



## susanaproenca (Aug 14, 2010)

I've tried it before with my girls, if it's the same thing I have, it's 100% all natural freeze dried chicken. 

I've read that the thing with freeze dried foods is that the processing makes the food very hard to digest -- so you want to offer only a tiny little bit of it. And cut it in tiny pieces. 

I'd rather fresh chicken though.


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

I just came from the vet and she said anything freeze dried (including the ONLY fruit/veg Snarf will eat: dried apples :roll: ) has been processed so much there's minimal nutrition left and in the case of fruit, all you end up with is sugar.

Feed fresh when possible is her motto. It's a great motto in theory...but in practice... :?


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

hahaha thanks guys!!!!! I will give her only a little bit once in awhile.....I will stick to the fresh stuff!!!!!!!


----------

